# Cause of speaker making popping sound



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I just put a system in my 2016 Ram 1500 crew cab. I replaced the factory speakers with Morel Tempo Ultra 602s powered by a PPI 900.4. The speakers are running passively since I can't figure out how to run new speaker wires to the doors yet. 

Anyhow, the new setup sounds damn good but once in awhile I get a popping noise from the midbass speakers during a bass note. This is at relatively loud volume levels (not screaming though) but only on a few songs and other songs I am able to play louder without this issue. 

I am assuming this sound is over excursion of the midbass. Am I right? What causes this? Am I just over driving the speaker or could there be another cause? 

Edit: I forgot to mention that I have the high pass crossover set to 80Hz @ 12db/oct on those components. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

If it's a sharp popping sound, it's probably the coil former crashing into the backplate. This should be avoided...too many times and the speaker will be destroyed. 

If it's a dull sound, like a "thud", then it's either the flattening of the spider or the surround at high excursion. This isn't dangerous for the speaker, it just sounds nasty.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I was just now playing with my system and it only seems to do it on the passenger midbass. Again, not often and the second I hear it I turn the volume down. It sounds like a crackling pop. Like a split second of static if that make any sense. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I guess I would classify it as sharp rather that a thud. So why would one midbass do it and the other not?


----------



## norurb (Jun 28, 2013)

Can you swap the speakers to see if the noise follows? In that process you'll be able to look over your wiring, make sure something isn't grounding out.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

Certainly I could try that. Could a loose wire or something like that cause that?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Clipping...

Clipping - 12v Glossary - vBulletin-Glossar - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I would check and make sure, no bass boost, loudness is on, or EQ is set above flat levels.

Also, if the cone or surround rubs against anything you may get that popping sound.

With certain music is common to experience an ocassional pop, either you keep bass levels down for everything or just decrease it with that track or artist that makes the speaker pop to prevent permanent irreversible damage


----------



## ninetysix (Dec 6, 2009)

Are the speakers new or have they seen a few years use?

I was getting some nasty popping noises on my old Boston spz60 mids, turned out the glue on the rubber surround was letting go and air was leaking out. They didn't look like anything was wrong, it was only when I rolled the rubber in towards the center of the cone that the unglued spots would lift up. Easily fixed with glue, they did have a good 7 years on them in 2 different cars though.


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

Can you swap sources? Like plug your phone in directly through the amp to bypass the head unit. I had this same problem in my Tundra and it was caused by the crappy OEM head unit signal sending a peak or something around the 80hz frequency causing my midbasses to pop on punchy bass notes. 
Try a steeper crossover like 24db/octave. This well help. But definitely try to bypass the head unit. When I did it I was able to lower my crossover and turn up the volume louder than I could get it with the OEM head unit.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

Alrojoca said:


> I would check and make sure, no bass boost, loudness is on, or EQ is set above flat levels.
> 
> Also, if the cone or surround rubs against anything you may get that popping sound.
> 
> With certain music is common to experience an ocassional pop, either you keep bass levels down for everything or just decrease it with that track or artist that makes the speaker pop to prevent permanent irreversible damage


All loudness/boosts are off and EQ is flat. I have a 3Sixty.3 but have yet to play with the EQ so it is all still flat. It is only a few songs that I've noticed it on and they are all Funk songs for whatever it's worth.



ninetysix said:


> Are the speakers new or have they seen a few years use?
> 
> I was getting some nasty popping noises on my old Boston spz60 mids, turned out the glue on the rubber surround was letting go and air was leaking out. They didn't look like anything was wrong, it was only when I rolled the rubber in towards the center of the cone that the unglued spots would lift up. Easily fixed with glue, they did have a good 7 years on them in 2 different cars though.


Speakers are brand new only installed for about 2 weeks. I'll check the surround for any issues like you mention.



Bminus said:


> Can you swap sources? Like plug your phone in directly through the amp to bypass the head unit. I had this same problem in my Tundra and it was caused by the crappy OEM head unit signal sending a peak or something around the 80hz frequency causing my midbasses to pop on punchy bass notes.
> Try a steeper crossover like 24db/octave. This well help. But definitely try to bypass the head unit. When I did it I was able to lower my crossover and turn up the volume louder than I could get it with the OEM head unit.


I can try my phone directly to the amp. I would think the HU output should be good though as the 3Siixty.3 de-EQ'd the input coming into it during setup. I originally had my crossover set to 60Hz and it sounded good except for this pop. I initially thought it was happening because of that low set point but I still get it with the higher 80Hz crossover.


----------



## Bminus (Sep 24, 2014)

I UN-EQd my stock signal with the MS8 and still had the pop. plugged phone straight into the MS8 and no pop at a much higher volume. AND night and day difference between the quality. 
Definitely try it.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

It also could be the source level, cd, USB or even an iPod setting with EQ boosted or sound check on, equal song level circuit on the iPod or MP3 player.

I would also reduce the output gain levels on the DSP, assuming the amp gains are set correctly


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

Alrojoca said:


> It also could be the source level, cd, USB or even an iPod setting with EQ boosted or sound check on, equal song level circuit on the iPod or MP3 player.
> 
> I would also reduce the output gain levels on the DSP, assuming the amp gains are set correctly


I only play the SD card with mp3s and like I said earlier, the HU, DSP AND amp are all set flat with any boost turned off. 

I set the amp gains via DMM with the levels on the 3Sixty were/are at 0db {which is max) because the manual said the levels are only for attenuation, not boosting.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I tried increasing the crossover slope and that didn't help. However, increasing the crossover point to 100Hz did eliminate it. That seems high but it worked. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If that bass note are hitting your speaker's fs value, it will give such problem sometimes.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

If that's what it is, will that damage the speaker? And would it only occur at higher volume levels? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Is it only with one track or CD? As I mentioned before, if is only with one track, simply lower the bass level when playing it. Or permanently leave settings in a way it will not happen again.


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

Alrojoca said:


> Is it only with one track or CD? As I mentioned before, if is only with one track, simply lower the bass level when playing it. Or permanently leave settings in a way it will not happen again.


As I said above, it is multiple tracks but not many. Also, as I said above, I switched to a 100Hz crossover point and that's seems to have cured it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

bozrdang said:


> As I said above, it is multiple tracks but not many. Also, as I said above, I switched to a 100Hz crossover point and that's seems to have cured it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Don't worry about it then, a few pops here and there is not going to damage it permanently. 

I still will try 80 Hz and lower the 80 or 160Hz, Clearly having 6.5 with the 160Hze eq band near flat, not only will sound like **** but can cause the issue you are having. I had my HO drivers 4 points lower than flat for the 160Hz band


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

Alrojoca said:


> I still will try 80 Hz and lower the 80 or 160Hz, Clearly having 6.5 with the 160Hze eq band near flat, not only will sound like **** but can cause the issue you are having. I had my HO drivers 4 points lower than flat for the 160Hz band


Wouldn't the EQ settings need to be dependent on what my response is?


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

Any leaks around the speaker/mount can cause this. May need a little silicone.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

surround hitting the grille?


----------



## bozrdang (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll take the site panel of this weekend and make sure. Thanks for all the input guys. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

